# Blade Treatment???



## Nanook (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm a newbie to this and I have a simple question. Is there anyway to decrease the amount of snow that sticks on the blade?


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

Ive been plowing for 20 years and if its wet and sticky it stays where it wants. Just knock it off before you hit the road so you dont run with the extra weight ..


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Have either of you tried Fluid Film? I have heard great things about the stuff for preventing rust and some guys say it works great on the plow to keep the snow off. I have not tried it but was thinking about ordering a can. Let me know what your guys think.

Thanks, 
Don

[email protected]


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

Fluid film works fantastic


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

It works great for about 3 driveways then its worn off. At $11 a can not worth it to me.

when I painted my plow with Imron paint the snow NEVER stuck to it.


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

theplowmeister;900996 said:


> It works great for about 3 driveways then its worn off. At $11 a can not worth it to me.
> 
> when I painted my plow with Imron paint the snow NEVER stuck to it.


I just started using the stuff after receiving my free sample-bought a gallon can of it and brushed it on the night before-seems like it lasted to me but what do I know


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

dchr;901245 said:


> I just started using the stuff after receiving my free sample-bought a gallon can of it and brushed it on the night before-seems like it lasted to me but what do I know


Maybe you know more than me... I sprayed it on from a spray can


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

Spray your plow with teflon


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

theplowmeister;901493 said:


> Maybe you know more than me... I sprayed it on from a spray can


Not necessarily-maybe I just had better luck with the liquid instead of the can. BTW-I wasn't aware IMRON was still around-have you used it recently? Thanks.


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

good luck finding Imron, last time I saw it was 1990.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

It is still available.


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

good question. Doubt it though. You may find an old can of it somewhere if you look hard enough.


----------



## whiteowl (Nov 21, 2006)

This is not a quick solution but I painted my plow last summer with good old Rustolium spray paint from the hardware store. (School bus yellow.) I Just went through the heaviest, wettiest concrete-like snow here in the upper midwest I have seen in years. I worked for more than 2 hours at my buddies store and my own driveway and nothing stuck, not once.

Sorry, but unless you have a warm place and the will to paint in this weather, this tip won't help you till next summer.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

whiteowl;904186 said:


> This is not a quick solution but I painted my plow last summer with good old Rustolium spray paint from the hardware store. (School bus yellow.) I Just went through the heaviest, wettiest concrete-like snow here in the upper midwest I have seen in years. I worked for more than 2 hours at my buddies store and my own driveway and nothing stuck, not once.
> 
> Sorry, but unless you have a warm place and the will to paint in this weather, this tip won't help you till next summer.


wet snow WITH below freezing like in the 20's air temp. I know from experience that snow sticks really good to Rustolium.


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

Best thing Ive used so far to keep snow off my plow is my Timberland boot. Works everytime..


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

theplowmeister;904589 said:


> wet snow WITH below freezing like in the 20's air temp. I know from experience that snow sticks really good to Rustolium.


Absolutely-found that out the hard way two seasons ago-that paint sucks-looks pretty but not much good for anything else:angry:



BSM Exhaust;904610 said:


> Best thing Ive used so far to keep snow off my plow is my Timberland boot. Works everytime..


 :laughing:


----------

